# Kayfun 3.1 Es Clone (fasttech)



## ShaneW (19/4/14)

So my Kayfun 3.1 ES arrived this week from fasttech.

I've mostly vaped clearos since my journey started, so perhaps that is why I am so overwhlemed.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1630300

I paid $24.38 which equated to about R300 including the customs duties.

Firstly, it comes in a really neat little box, complete with the 510 drip tip adaptor, keychain screwdriver and metal tank section. The only thing missing that I would of appreciated is a spare set of O-rings.






I am extremely impressed with the build quality, barring a few small surface scratches, the device is immaculate. The threads are buttery smooth (Way better than my SVD) and everything fits tight and snug 100% I would go so far as to say that I don't know how the original could be so much better.

I assembled it with a 1.8ohm coil using about 7 wraps of 28g kanthal with cotton wick. Loaded it with VM berry blaze 18mg, put it on my SVD at 15W (why the hell not ) and...

Aah crap... measuring a short. After investigation, I found a burr of steel that they must of missed, that was shorting from the casing to the centre pin. Removed it and wah-lah.

WOW is all I can say... I've never vaped on anything so smooth and fulfilling. The Vapour production is hectic, taste is in your face and throat hit was exactly where it should be.

Perhaps Ive just been deprived with the clearos but holy vapes, this thing is incredible. Threw in some of my 100%VG litchi mix and was blowing clouds that would make table mountain blush.

The experiance was not without its hitches though... I tried the external fill hole and after a few minutes of use, it started leaking out of the fill hole, which is on the outside - no need to remove from the MOD for refilling. I stripped it down, checked all the seals and reassembled. Now one thing that you have to remember about the kayfun works on a vacuum system. As you inhale, it draws the liquid up through the juice channels and wets the wick and then receeds. So everything must be sealed properly and airtight for it to operate correctly. This still didnt help and it continued to leak, was a slow ooze but enough to be irritating.
After consulting my good friend Mr Google and reading a couple of similar issues, I tried to poke around in the fill hole with a toothpick and... sorted!

The fill hole uses a one way valve that allows filling but no juice to escape. From what I can see, it has a ball bearing or something similar inside that creates the one way valve. By poking around with the toothpick I must of re-positioned it back in place. I will add that I wont be trying that fill method again, I dont want to risk being stuck out and about with a leaking tank and no toothpick. Besides... the top fill method is so simple, I dont see the need at all.

I also managed to flood the tank by, I think, not screwing the chimney on correctly.

I have now been vaping on it for 2 days straight and absolutely love it!

Here are my Pros, coming from a clearo:

You have abillity to run the whole day at 15W with any juice... no burnt taste
Coils are easy to build
Ultra smooth vape - no gurgling or leaking
Solid, solid, solid build (would probably survive a bomb blast)
adjustable airflow
looks awesome
Can handle plenty juice (about 4ml)
Cheap at R300
Cons:

Size... its a bit of a monster
Can be a bit complex to get the hang of, but once you understand how it works, its a breeze
Juice hog - ive gone from using about 2-3mls a day to about 5mls
It does look huge on my SVD, especially becasue its in 18650 mode but I do have a mech mod (and 18350s) on the way.

I would recommend this tank to anyone thinking of going the RBA route!, love it and dont think this will change anytime soon.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Andre (19/4/14)

Great review, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (19/4/14)

Awesome review, I also have one of these beaut's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (19/4/14)

Awesome review @ShaneW! Congratulations on a great piece of gear. What mech are you getting? Good luck with all your Kayfun endeavors and if the fill hole keeps giving you problems don't be afraid to just plug it with a piece of prestic (courtesy of @TylerD)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (19/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Awesome review @ShaneW! Congratulations on a great piece of gear. What mech are you getting? Good luck with all your Kayfun endeavors and if the fill hole keeps giving you problems don't be afraid to just plug it with a piece of prestic (courtesy of @TylerD)



Thanks guys.

I'm getting one of these bad boys... so keen. The panzer

http://www.fasttech.com/p/1633000

??ordered about 2 weeks ago so still another week or 2

Got some 18350s on the way aswell so the size of the mod will help a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/4/14)

Great detailed review @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/4/14)

Great review @ShaneW 

Wishing you all the best for your Kayfun!

I like the way you told it like it is with the good and the bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (22/4/14)

5 days into using the KF and nothing has changed... still loving this device.

Had one or 2 dry hits so I closed the air draw slightly and sorted.

Counting the days to my panzer and 18350s arrive then I have no doubt i shall be in vaping nirvana

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (23/4/14)

what an awesome review @ShaneW 

this should certainly clear the air for some of us (me in particular  ) regarding the air hole and the bearing inside

i wonder if the russian also has this? can anyone confirm?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Riaz said:


> this should certainly clear the air for some of us (me in particular  ) regarding the air hole and the bearing inside
> 
> i wonder if the russian also has this? can anyone confirm?



I unscrewed the air flow screw right out of the Russian and there was still no leak... I tried looking into the hole but can't see a ball bearing and I can't make out why it doesn't leak...some clever design inside...


----------



## Riaz (23/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I unscrewed the air flow screw right out of the Russian and there was still no leak... I tried looking into the hole but can't see a ball bearing and I can't make out why it doesn't leak...some clever design inside...


i think we both misunderstood

i think the bearing in at the air fill screw and not the air flow screw

the air fill screw is underneath the tank


----------



## Andre (23/4/14)

Riaz said:


> i think we both misunderstood
> 
> i think the bearing in at the air fill screw and not the air flow screw
> 
> the air fill screw is underneath the tank


Do you mean the *juice* fill screw?


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/4/14)

Riaz said:


> i think we both misunderstood
> 
> i think the bearing in at the air fill screw and not the air flow screw
> 
> the air fill screw is underneath the tank


On the 3.1 it has a fill port with a ball bearing valve on the side. Sometimes those leak. On the lite and russian it has a fill screw at the bottom making filling a breeze. No need for all the fancy filling techniques. Undo screw fill and close up done. Never had a leak on my russian clone.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (23/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Do you mean the *juice* fill screw?



that is correct @Matthee


----------



## ShaneW (23/4/14)

Yip, it's the external juice fill port that has the ball bearing. This is used if you don't want to remove the top cap for filling with juice.

The air intake goes into the bottom 'juice overflow' catch. It shouldn't leak out the air intake unless your juice overflow catch cup is full, this is caused by flooding.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/4/14)

And remember this is different on the Russian and the Kayfun lite.. They use a bottom fill screw as apose to the side(external) fill port that is on the 3.1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (23/4/14)

so you saying that if it leaks from the air flow screw then its possibly over filled with juice?


----------



## ShaneW (23/4/14)

It would be because the overflow catch cup is full, this sits right the bottom, below the juice deck. 

This could be caused by a few things... the coil being too high, too much wick, O ring not inserted correctly or broken thus breaking the seal, too much juice, incorrect filling procedure. Could be a few others that's why it's important to understand how the device works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> It would be because the overflow catch cup is full, this sits right the bottom, below the juice deck.
> 
> This could be caused by a few things... the coil being too high, too much wick, O ring not inserted correctly or broken thus breaking the seal, too much juice, incorrect filling procedure. Could be a few others that's why it's important to understand how the device works


That why I love my Reomizer - so simple even I can understand it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/4/14)

Sorry I did make that sound more complicated than it is


----------

